# Anywhere to buy laptop battery in a Shop?



## shesells (17 Mar 2010)

OH is heading on a business trip tomorrow. Had ordered a replacement laptop battery weeks ago and still hasn't arrived. Long shot, especially given the day that's in it, but does anyone know of a shop that sells laptop batteries on the premises? It's for a Dell Inspiron 6400


----------



## Darthvadar (17 Mar 2010)

PC World???....


http://www.pcworld.ie/


----------



## shesells (17 Mar 2010)

Coudn't find the info on their website earlier. Will give them a call.


----------



## Rois (17 Mar 2010)

PC World don't sell laptop batteries. 

You need the correct battery for the make & model of the laptop.  I doubt very much you could buy one off-the-shelf.


----------



## shesells (17 Mar 2010)

No no luck alas.


----------



## demoivre (24 Mar 2010)

A bit late for the op, but for future reference, I found laptop-power to be very efficient to deal with when I needed a laptop adapter last September.


----------

